# Seizure meds and flea prevention



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

My friend posted this today so I thought I would ask here and see if any of you have any input. 

"Friends who know things about dogs, medications, and interactions- is there an oral flea prevention drug that will not have a devastatingly awful interaction with my dog's anti-seizure medication? The last time I asked our vet was 3 years ago (there was nothing they'd give us for flea prevention) and I hear there are new things on the market that may actually work."

I asked her what medication the dog was on and she said zonisamide. Thanks for any advice I can pass along to her.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I should add that she has tried several topicals and it's just not working for them, so she says. I can believe it as flea infested as we are in these parts. 
Anyone know anything about Simparica?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

From what I understand, they don't interact poorly with the seizure Meds, they lower the seizure threshold in some dogs. 

I have used the new pills on my seizure dog with no seizures. But it is a concern. 

She is in a tough spot.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Ahhh ok. That makes more sense. I really don't know what she can do. I feel for her because the fleas here are insane... some would say they have literally become immune to the topicals and just eat it up like sugar water lol


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

What topicals does she currently use for flea prevention? If she's got an infestation around her yard she needs to treat there too.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

thegooseman90 said:


> What topicals does she currently use for flea prevention? If she's got an infestation around her yard she needs to treat there too.




She has tried the usual Frontline, Advantage, Advantix. The topicals don't do much for her dog at all and the yard treatments simply don't last around here. Her vet was concerned I think about the oral flea meds causing more seizures or possibly doing more liver damage than necessary, as her dog's liver is already working to process the seizure meds. She's just wanting to find something that works better and won't counteract or interfere with the dog's seizure meds.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

I think most oral flea meds come with some kinda warning about not to use it on dogs with seizures. But I've heard of people using comfortis - which can trigger a seizure too - without any problems. As far as treating the lawns - I'm from Florida and if you don't know it's hot and humid all year long and at one point I may have had 12 dogs in kennels. This is on 40 acres by the way. So needless to say fleas could be a real problem. But the best thing I found for it was permethrin. You can mix it to spray or dip the dogs in and it works great. Mix it stronger and treat the lawn and kennels. Outside of that if your friend is against chemical warfare she could try diatamecous earth - food grade. You can treat anything with it. The dog, lawn, bedding, etc. it's safe and ingestible. I've tried it before for mites in chickens and it worked great for that. Never tried it for fleas because the permethrin worked so well for me.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh and one last thing. I'm like 99% sure your friend wouldn't be up to try this - and probably no one on this forum would be - but some of the boys from the hunting forums swear by it. You can use bayer tree and shrub as a topical flea treatment. The dose would be 1cc between the shoulder blades. Like a small line. The active ingredient is imidacloprid which is the same active ingredient in a lot of your vets flea treatments. Fair warning they do say it can cause a little skin irritation where it's placed but that it goes away in a couple of days. Again this is something I've never personally tried but these guys that have 20+ dogs said it works and is more economical than the vet stuff.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you just have the one dog? One of the keys in flea treatment is to get rid of the food source for the larvae. They feed on the skin flakes/dander the dog sheds from its coat. Vacuum all areas where the dog sleeps very thoroughly, including cracks and crevices in furniture, and change and launder the dog's bedding frequently.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Sunsilver said:


> Do you just have the one dog? One of the keys in flea treatment is to get rid of the food source for the larvae. They feed on the skin flakes/dander the dog sheds from its coat. Vacuum all areas where the dog sleeps very thoroughly, including cracks and crevices in furniture, and change and launder the dog's bedding frequently.




It's not me or my dog - as I said I was asking for a friend. I'm pretty sure she's aware of the need to vacuum and keep the dog's sleeping area clean.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't bet on it - many people don't understand the life cycle of these beasties, and you can't always count on your vet to explain it to them! They make too much money dispensing the flea medication.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> From what I understand, they don't interact poorly with the seizure Meds, they lower the seizure threshold in some dogs.
> 
> I have used the new pills on my seizure dog with no seizures. But it is a concern.
> 
> She is in a tough spot.



@gsdsar what flea med are you using with your seizure dog?
@Magwart any thoughts? Since you're local and understand the flea issues we have here during the bad months.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Sunsilver said:


> Don't bet on it - many people don't understand the life cycle of these beasties, and you can't always count on your vet to explain it to them! They make too much money dispensing the flea medication.


Ah yes, because we work everyday to make sure you dog is miserable just to sell you medicine. Give me a break.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

thegooseman90 said:


> I think most oral flea meds come with some kinda warning about not to use it on dogs with seizures. But I've heard of people using comfortis - which can trigger a seizure too - without any problems. As far as treating the lawns - I'm from Florida and if you don't know it's hot and humid all year long and at one point I may have had 12 dogs in kennels. This is on 40 acres by the way. So needless to say fleas could be a real problem. But the best thing I found for it was permethrin. You can mix it to spray or dip the dogs in and it works great. Mix it stronger and treat the lawn and kennels. Outside of that if your friend is against chemical warfare she could try diatamecous earth - food grade. You can treat anything with it. The dog, lawn, bedding, etc. it's safe and ingestible. I've tried it before for mites in chickens and it worked great for that. Never tried it for fleas because the permethrin worked so well for me.




We live in Southeast Louisiana so like you, completely understand the hot & humid most of the year problem. This is why she wants to see if there's something oral that will be easier for her to give the dog, even if only during the bad flea months here.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

lalabug said:


> @gsdsar what flea med are you using with your seizure dog?
> @Magwart any thoughts? Since you're local and understand the flea issues we have here during the bad months.


Depending on the time of year, she gets different things-usually between Nexguard and Bravecto, and then in the winter cooler months I use topical like Frontline or Revolution.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Well if the other stuff isn't working it seems like she can only roll the dice with comfortis - vets won't recommend it in dogs with seizures because it lowers the threshold for seizeures - or upgrade her topical treatments. I've heard it both ways with the comfortis and seizure dogs. Some have gotten away with incident and others can't use it. Personally I would just upgrade my topical assault on the fleas rather than risk giving the dog a seizure.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> Depending on the time of year, she gets different things-usually between Nexguard and Bravecto, and then in the winter cooler months I use topical like Frontline or Revolution.




Thank you. Someone else had suggested Bravecto. I think she now has a laundry list to take to her vet. I guess sometimes trial and error is all you can do.


----------

